# "Twilight" inspired makeup launch.



## VioletB (Jul 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this if anyone cares.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









The full line will be available mid September and the Venom is available mid August.. all by DuWop.

Thoughts?


----------



## Vixxen (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahhahaha before I opened this thread I read burger king was making twilight paper crowns, this is great!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't really care much for the twilight theme, but i do adore DuWop's lip venoms so i might try it out regardless.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 26, 2009)

Hahahaha my 14 year old sister will love it.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 26, 2009)

do you know what else there making?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

wow there is twilight everything now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used to use the lip venom with the gold glitters in it years ago. i remember being dissapointed at the size of it and also the fact it did nothing for my lips!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_do you know what else there making?_

 
I believe there will be a palette inspired by each female character, not sure if it's a whole face palette or just eyeshadows.. there will also be a face glow.. not sure about the whole line yet but the venom is supposed to be a shimmering red.  We shall see I suppose.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 26, 2009)

sounds awesome!!!!!!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2009)

i didnt even know that this small thing is a lipgloss..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 26, 2009)

My reaction:






this *~dazzles~* me


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 26, 2009)

hmmm. i think i might get the lip venom. I like the regular one, and i like anything with a red tint. i'd be interested in seeing the rest of the line.


----------



## haru5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've never tried anything by Duwop. I might try this this one plus I do love Twilight. lolzz.  

umm... yeah Twilight and Burger King? I just can't associate Twilight with fast food :/


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh this is a great way to make more money...especially with all those twilight fans! The color is nice though.


----------



## epanderson27 (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the lip venom


----------



## VioletB (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_My reaction:






this *~dazzles~* me_

 

LOL!!!  Is that good or bad?  I think I will get the Venom just cause I'm a junkie.. But I really hope it is a true bloody, bloody red.


----------



## Willa (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw the movie for the first time last week... Bella's makeup wasnt very nice o_0


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 27, 2009)

This new lip venom is called "Venom V" or something, I heard. I love lip venom and the red tint makes it even better, except the fact it's twilight... :<


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 27, 2009)

I ended up getting the Venom V because I liked the original venom. It is nice but I like to pretend that it is True Blood and not Twilight. Makes me love it more ;-)


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_I ended up getting the Venom V because I liked the original venom. It is nice but I like to pretend that it is True Blood and not Twilight. Makes me love it more ;-)_

 
LOL That's EXACTLY what I thought when I checked it out on the Duwop site. Interesting how one version is called "V" (The code for vampire blood in True Blood) and the other is called twilight.

I personally love gimics...I can't help myself.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

i want to see swatches and the rest of the collection!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 31, 2009)

The Twilight connection is enough to make me want to pass. *waits for the stoning*


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 1, 2009)

i just read an article as to what it will feature (with 2 pics)

Here

I'm interested in that red lipstick, and im not sure about the eye palettes. the "mortal glow blushing cream" sounds interesting.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2009)

i like twilight but i doubt i will be getting any of these items. i'm not a fan of duwop anyways. stuff looks cute though! the packaging is nice


----------



## justseenaface85 (Aug 1, 2009)

I read online that the whole line launches on August 17th

TwilightBeauty.com


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mdjmsj* 

 
_I ended up getting the Venom V because I liked the original venom. It is nice but I like to pretend that it is True Blood and not Twilight. Makes me love it more ;-)_

 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who shares this line of thinking!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 4, 2009)

i asked at my local sephora, and they said they would be carrying the line in mid august


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

I am a big Twilight fan and am looking forward to checking these out. I am not a fan of Duwop so I doubt I will get anything. It heard they are going to have make up based on the charaters. I dunno what they will do for Bella- she's a very non-make up girl.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 8, 2009)

The packaging for this stuff is gorgeous.
Chances are it won't come to the UK but I am going to try and get my hands on some of it.

A couple of days ago they had a little video with pictures of some of the products on it. And they had a shimmery blushy/highlightery type thing which looked really pretty.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok.  So I bought the Lip Venom and I'm kinda of disappointed.  You shake the tube to mix the red and the clear but what you get is a VERY transparent red..  You would have to put this stuff on like twenty thousand times to get even remotely close to a red color.. the plumping isn't as painful as I remember venom to be (it's been a LONG time since I tried the Venom) and it lasts a little while.. so my review is so so..


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2009)

pictures?!?!?


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 11, 2009)

not a fan, enough said


----------



## kyuubified (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm not a Twilight fan, but that blood splatter and just overall vampire-esque packaging is calling my name <3

Speaking of vampire themed products, did you True Blood fans know they are making a drink called True Blood? It's going to be a soda, I hear.


----------



## sierrao (Aug 12, 2009)

looks neat, but im not really into twilight


----------



## justseenaface85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyuubified* 

 
_I'm not a Twilight fan, but that blood splatter and just overall vampire-esque packaging is calling my name <3

Speaking of vampire themed products, did you True Blood fans know they are making a drink called True Blood? It's going to be a soda, I hear._

 

Yeah! It's already on Hbo's website. It's kind pricey but super cool looking.

https://securestore.hbo.com/detail.p...ows_true-blood


----------



## Risser (Aug 19, 2009)

Bella Palette





Rosalie Palette





Alice Palette





Victoria Palette


You can get more Twilight inspired stuff from *twilight beauty* on Setember 15th.

(photo source)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 19, 2009)

the only sets that look potentially interesting is the victoria and the bella.

even so.... it's quite bland.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2009)

very uninspiring


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 20, 2009)

i did see a pic. of the "luna" highlighter or something. that looked hot!!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 20, 2009)

my friend is completely obsessed with twilight and i told her about this collection, she got really excited when i told her about the palettes but now looking at them, they look kinda 'blah'... nothing special at all.


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Aug 20, 2009)

Honestly, I think I'm going to buy at least two of the palettes. They look quite nice, and I'm big on neutrals, just because I know they'll get used. The Alice palette is the only bothersome one to me, but I like the look of the silver.
but the Rosalie, Bella, and Victoria all look nummy 


and I love Twilight... I feel like it washes your brain out makes you absolutely obsessed... I realize the writing isn't top notch, and yet I love the books? Ughhh what is wrong with me:C!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

I am into Twilight, but not really into the collection as of yet. The palettes look very blah, the only one I would consider getting is the Alice one because of that dark hot pink lip color. All of the colors in these palettes are super-dupable.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 21, 2009)

OOOh! Well helloooo Rosalie palette!


EDIT: wait $28 a pop for the palettes?? ugh nevermind..it ain't THAT pretty =__=


----------



## Risser (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

 *L.A. Beauty Firm Launches "Twilight" Line*
by Rachel Brown
Posted Friday August 21, 2009
From WWD Issue 08/21/2009 


LOS ANGELES — Harry Haralambus is a rare name, but it is popping up pretty often these days in the Southern California beauty industry.

In the last two years, Haralambus’ investment firm, Lambus Partners, quietly acquired Los Angeles area cosmetics brands DuWop Cosmetics and Lola Cosmetics, skin care brand Leaf & Rusher and manufacturer All About Beauty Cosmetics Inc. for undisclosed sums. ImaStar Corp., a company under Lambus Partners, also secured the license to produce makeup affiliated with the “Twilight” series of movies and is piggybacking on Marc Jacobs’ fragrance business by allowing Coty Inc., the fragrance licensee for Lola Cosmetics, to use the moniker Lola for Jacobs’ newest perfume.

At a meeting earlier this month at Haralambus’ Sunset Boulevard offices here, the South Africa native of Greek descent spoke for the first time publicly about his move from international cosmetics distribution, which he has handled over the years for the likes of Stila and Fusion Brands, to beauty brand building. He gathered executives from the various Lambus and ImaStar properties to discuss brand expansion strategies and the broader objectives of his budding portfolio.

“We’re now making the statement that this company is a serious cosmetic company that is doing very well,” said Kimberly Clark, who founded All About Beauty with Esmy Mancia. “If you look at the West Coast, what we’re known for is innovation — the brands [such as] Hard Candy and Too Faced….Harry understands the entrepreneurialism that brands are built upon and the wonderful success of creativity, and what he brings is the business side.”

Haralambus’ business acumen is being tested with Twilight. Although hesitant to jump on the beauty license bandwagon, he decided to get on board with Twilight because he believed its cachet could sustain cosmetics after the run of the movies and its appeal extended beyond teenagers. “If I walked into a store, I feel like I would buy it without affiliation,” said Jaega Haralambus, Harry’s daughter and Twilight project coordinator. “You will find with fans of ‘Twilight,’ that it’s not just teenyboppers, the moms have all started reading the books and watching the movies.”

The Twilight beauty franchise has been separated into two lines. Volturi Twilight, named for a ruling vampire clan in the “Twilight” series, is aimed largely at teens and is launching the middle of next month at Hot Topic, Torrid and Ulta. Luna Twilight, a play on the moon themes in “Twilight,” is targeting older girls and teenagers’ mothers and is launching in the middle of next month at Nordstrom and Dillard’s. DuWop is also a part of the Twilight initiative and has introduced the lip stain Twilight Venom for $16 on Sephora.com. Prices for Volturi’s 21 stockkeeping units run from $9 to $19, and prices for Luna’s 35 sku’s are $18 to $34.

Haralambus’ initial beauty brand acquisition, DuWop, has undergone a thorough evaluation of its lineup. A brand known for innovation epitomized by its Venom plumping products, he explained DuWop doesn’t want to stop innovation, but is attempting to build a following for its basic products — the $38 Foundation of Youth antiaging foundation, for instance — and widen its demographics beyond young shoppers. “You are going to find that we are not going to try to be cutting edge across the board,” said Haralambus. Added Cristina Bartolucci, DuWop co-founder and chief creative officer, “The goal of DuWop is to become an antidemographic line.”

DuWop is in 500-plus domestic doors, including Sephora and QVC, and has 104 sku’s priced from $11 to $40. The brand recently launched at Shoppers Drug Mart in Canada and will roll out to 50 Dillard’s stores next month. Haralambus projected it will grow 20 to 30 percent this year, but wouldn’t disclose exact revenue figures. “Our business was spread out over too many sku’s,” said Haralambus. “We are trying to meet our expectations with doing more of our business on fewer sku’s.”

Lola Cosmetics, operated under the entity Beauty Partners Inc., a partnership of Lambus Partners and Lola founder Victoria Jackson, is getting a packaging revamp scheduled for a holiday launch. Its assortment is being reduced from some 190 sku’s to around 70, with prices ranging from $14 to $45. The brand’s signature color, red, is being retained in foil to accent predominantly black packaging. Lola will emphasize translating runway trends into wearable makeup with kits. “Lola has enormous potential because I think nobody conveys sexiness and sophistication,” said Clark. “The [Lola customer] goes to the Chanel counter and walks into a Victoria’s Secret.”

Before Haralambus’ involvement, Lola had exited Sephora and gone into Ulta, and Clark conjectured it lost its footing somewhere along the way. (The brand is currently not carried by either chain.) Under Haralambus’ leadership, the brand has been picked up by Beauty 360, could enter another specialty beauty chain and is on track to be in 400 doors by the end of next year. It is in 150 now.

Lambus Partners’ only foray into skin care so far is Leaf & Rusher, a brand launched in 2003 by Beverly Hills plastic surgeon Norman Leaf and registered nurse Rand Rusher. Chief executive officer Curt Meeuwsen said the brand, currently in 80 doors, reached a height of 170 doors, with Bath & Body Works’ C.O. Bigelow being its largest retailer, and couldn’t support the distribution.“We needed to rethink what we were doing,” he said. Leaf & Rusher has around 20 sku’s, including bestseller Rapid Resurface, priced from $21 to $159.

In the future, Leaf & Rusher’s distribution is expected to be both through prestige retail and via television. A reality television show produced by Go Go Luckey, the production company behind MTV’s “Laguna Beach,” featuring the Leaf & Rusher medical clinic, is in development and plans call for Leaf & Rusher acne products, directed chiefly at adults, to be spotlighted in an infomercial. Haralambus said an upcoming repackaging of the brand would align the products with the divergent distribution points.

As a whole, Haralambus estimated his company’s business has skyrocketed 300 percent in the past several months, and he’s out to capture more growth. If appropriate opportunities arise, he said he could acquire one or two brands between now and the first quarter of next year. Brands with annual sales from $5 million to $10 million are the primary targets. Haralambus also anticipates obtaining outside capital by next year to aggressively pursue additional acquisitions.

When All About Beauty, which vies for manufacturing jobs for Lambus Partners-owned brands as well as brands not a part of the company, joined Lambus Partners, Clark said it was because she and Haralambus shared strong ambitions. “We wanted to be the Estée Lauder of the West Coast,” Clark asserted. Shuddering at the comparison, Haralambus cautioned, “We are just getting started.”  
 
source


----------



## Risser (Aug 22, 2009)

Mortal Glow Blushing Creme






Femme Fatale Lip Glosses






Enrapture Lip Gloss in Obsess






Immortal Body Shimmer






Crown Mascara


source: WWD


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2009)

i like the blushing cream. thats about it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL...Immortal Body Shimmer..now we can all sparkle just like the Cullens!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ That is what I was thinking haha


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 23, 2009)

have you guys seen the Twilight Dildo that has sparkles in it?
my friends posted a link on facebook. Hilarious!!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought the lipstain yesterday.

its alright. 
The packaging is really nice.
You need to shake thevenom and apply quickly because it seperates again. The problem i found is that it applys a touch uneven, and like most stains, it stains the most on my "inner lip". So... it kinda looks like my lip is bleeding. Im experimenting with how to avoidthis. The colour is very very nice though.
also, this is not glossy at all, like the regular lip venom. i like to wear a clear, or very sheer gloss over it. so far i have paired it with full for you pg, o gloss (smashbox) and regular lip venom. It's looked very nice with all.


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 6, 2009)

The blushing creme and the Victoria palette look like they'd be worth picking up, plus the packaging is cute and I am a Twilight lover, although all the hype is really getting to me. :/


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 7, 2009)

I kind of think this whole thing is a little bit silly, and yet marketing genius at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have to admit that the blushing creme is SO pretty! I like it a lot. I'd want to try it before buying though.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 16, 2009)

ok, so the lip venom over prime venom works beautifully!!!! no more weird bleeding effect


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, I just saw this thread. I can't believe there's so much capitalization on the whole vampire trend. I'm pretty turned off by it :/


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Not a big fan of the movie or the books but the Lip Venom looked nice so I bought it.
Hasn't arrived yet but I can't wait to try it!


----------

